# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Smallsword Symposium, Edinburgh 2011

## Phil Crawley

Registration for this year's Smallsword Symposium is now open.

A chance to learn, practice and mingle with some of the finest smallsworders in the land, and from elsewhere as the last years have included guests from as far as Finland and Russia.

There's even a tribute to Edinburgh's heritage of the Enlightenment as Vistor Markland will demonstrate how the philosophy of the era influenced the mindset of the historic smallsword practitioner

All details here-
http://www.dawnduellists.co.uk/event...dSymposium.php

----------


## Victor Markland

I have seen Vistor speak and he is good but his evil doppelganger Victor is no slouch either.  He is excited about the event and  is working up a not too intimidating background essay for the program with some very short suggested readings if anyone is interested. Links will be posted.  

V Markland

Long live the flight of thought; long live danger in the service of the idea . . . _Kierkegaard_

----------


## Victor Markland

> Links will be posted.


And so they are. . . . 

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze48kdc/2011.07.01_arch.html

I hope folks find this interesting and I look forward to seeing you all in Edinburgh.

----------


## Phil Crawley

There's been a late rush of applicants for the Symposium so, if you want to be sure of a place, have said you are coming and haven't paid up or arranged anything with me otherwise then please get in touch asap.

There's been a few queries so I'll answer them here if that's OK-

The event is for all abilities- from those that practice smallsword daily to those that only ever hold a smallsword at this event- so don't be concerned that you aren't skilled enough. All we ask is that you are keen to learn and be taught.

If you can only make one day then please do so- just let me know and we can arrange something. While each class leads on from each other thematically on the Saturday they are stand-alone classes and the Sunday morning promises to be very interesting indeed.

Yes- barring an extreme dose of Life the event will be on next year. There are already plans being put in place. That doesn't mean you should skip this year if you can make it.

----------

